# Le Mans 2003



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys and Gals,
Never been there and fancy going next year, any one else ? I am not on for organising this one but interested in supporting an event ! When does this take place ? Guess we could have a good turn out ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Guys and Gals,
> Never been there and fancy going next year, any one else ? I am not on for organising this one but interested in suppoting an event ! When does this take place ? Guess we could have a good turn out ?


Every year I leave it too late and then wish that I'd gone. I'd rather go to the Nurburgring and it looks like that may be during the same month (June).

I guess I'll be waiting until 2004.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

John

14th ~ 15th June 2003

Web site http://www.lemans.org/

Norman


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Norm, MC & HNY


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

we'll meet you there!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great, just chuck the rope over and haul us across !
Are you seriously going to be there ? If so we may use you to get inside help on the event !


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Great, just chuck the rope over and haul us across !
> Are you seriously going to be there ? If so we may use you to get inside help on the event !


we will be in Europe and have no particular plans after May so we can be there and getting stuck there..... around then could be done...so if enough people get together then we could be your people in Panama as it were...........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

More for discussion tomorrow, its gonna be a busy nite !


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I tried to start a thread on this but it disappeared.

I go every year, have done since '94. Fantastic weekend, great drive through France to get there.

You'll have to get a move on. Many of the campsites (all??) at the circuit are fully booked. We tried to book camping for 2003 AT LAST YEAR'S RACE as we're members of the ACO, and still didn't get into Le Houx reserved!

Check at http://www.club-arnage.com/ too.

Is anyone going down from Calais on the Thursday down the N1? I'm booked on an early ferry, so would be up for going down in convoy through Rouen, Alencon etc.

Anyway, those that are there should meet up.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

I will be there ;D

we have 10 cars going

my silver 2002 225 tt coupe
1994 TVR Chimaera 4.3
1999 TVR Griffith 500
1999 Lotus turbo wedge shaped thing 
Lotus elise 
2.3 M3 convertable

And a number or porshe boxters.

Should be a spirited drive, I just hope I can keep up.

Travelling over friday and comming back monday

JustinP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If you were able to add another TT(R) to your convoy , (?) at what cost ? ???


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

As I menetioned before We have booked 5 cars with 2 people per car crossing from Portsmouth to Cannes on the Friday morning, and returning Cannes to Portsmouth on the following Monday morning. Entry tickets and camping tickets are also booked and are included in the price of Â£440 per car. Please note the cost of the Ferry from Portsmouth to Cannes is Â£310 on its own.

Cannes to Lemans is only 90 miles so there is not too much driving on the other side.

We are camping at Karting Nord which is inside the race track!

*We have one car position still available as someone cancelled*

Camping is the real problem when booking to go to Lemans as tickets sell out about a year before so it is nice to know this is taken care of.

So far the cars going are:-

1 2002 Audi TT
2 TVR Chimaeras
1 Lotus espri turbo

As well as the 5 cars that we are taking we are meeting up with 5 other cars that are friend of my brothers, so in total 10 cars going which is a nice big group!

If you are interested in the spare ticket please IM message me.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm also going but dont know what day yet, normally take the chunnel accross. But as like you have not got a camp site sorted yet. We normally meet in the Pub on Mulsan straight.


----------

